# Cure for Cancer



## kirob1415 (Aug 9, 2012)

The US Govt has known since 1974 that Cannabis cures Cancer. In '72 Richard Nixon wanted a larger budget for his war on drugs. He thought that if he proved Cannabis caused lung cancer like cigarettes do, he would get the support he needed. He gave the Medical College of Virginia 2 years to do a study on the effects of THC on the body. In '74 the study was completed. It turns out, THC when ingested in highly concentrated forms (such as eating Cannabis oil) will attack any mutated cells in your body while strengthening and rejuvenating the healthy cells. They found the PERFECT cure for Cancer. It worked fast, it worked well, it worked on many different forms of Cancer in ALL stages and it had ZERO harmful side effects. (Unlike Chemo which deteriorates your entire body and kills 1 in 5 patients. Not only that, but it dissolves ALL forms of tumors and can even combat superbugs like MRSA.) When Richard Nixon saw the results of the study he was FURIOUS. He threw the entire report in the trash and deemed the study classified. In 1976 President Gerald Ford put an end to all public cannabis research and granted exclusive research rights to major pharmaceutical companies, who set out  unsuccessfully  to develop synthetic forms of THC that would deliver all the medical benefits without the high. 

We only found out about the study a few years ago thanks to dedicated medical and law professionals who filed Freedom of Information Requests. The Govt lied for many reasons.. One of the main reasons is Pharmaceutical Companies. They spend billions every year lobbying to keep Cannabis illegal because they make TRILLIONS off Cancer drugs and research. They are already well aware that Cannabis cures Cancer. (They cant legally patent a 15,000 year old plant) They have a great con going at the moment. Cancer patients and their loved ones will spend their entire life savings or even sell their houses and businesses in order to pay for Chemotherapy and other Cancer treatment drugs. Alot of the time they spend all that money and their loved one dies anyway. If the public found out that the Govt has been lying for over 40 years, that MILLIONS of lives could have been saved and that the dying could grow the cure they need in their backyard... The Public would be going APESHIT.

If you want to know more, you should Google 'Cannabis Cures Cancer'. You will see that there are thousands of published scientific studies, articles, books and documentaries on the subject. Id start with the film 'Run From The Cure'. Its one of my favorites


----------



## Huel Perkins (Aug 10, 2012)

Good info but I'm pretty sure everyone who on the patient forum section already knows this information. You should repost this in the Newbie Central forum.


----------



## 420circuit (Oct 14, 2012)

It would be a better world if this were true, that cancer is cured by THC, but this often quoted mythology is not supported by any legit science as far as I can tell. There is no conspiracy among doctors to hide a cure. I have met many doctors who have dedicated their lives to saving patients and would love to know of any treatment that can lessen the suffering of cancer patients. I love the idea that condensing a pound of weed and ingesting it will eliminate cancer, but have yet to find any actual evidence. Poorly referenced websites with colorful stories are not scientific evidence. Go to biomedcentral.com or medpubs and read a few real studies. I wish this were true. 

The reality is that weed helps some patients with a few of the symptoms like loss of appetite and maybe some pain management. it also takes the edge off, makes having cancer not quite so bad.

How about a link to a real scientific study, not a story from National Enquirer or the supposed study done in Spain. If there is real evidence that THC cures cancer, let me know.


----------



## Amateur.Grower (Oct 15, 2012)

It is proven to slow and even stop tumor growth. While it is a great tool to fight against cancer it certainly is not a magical cure. I've been reading research papers since I was a kid. I know it's amazing, but it's not that amazing. Perhaps it could be turned into an actual cancer cure, but I'm not a scientist so I will leave it up to them. 

But the person above me is way off when they talk about cannabis as only fighting some of the side effects of chemo etc. It's great for that, but just the tip of the iceberg. 

If you want to know what cannabis can and can't do, from real medical professionals who are obviously not me, check out http://marijuanamovie.org This video pretty much takes every bit of research I have read over the past decade and compressed it into a wonderfully informative documentary.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 15, 2012)

If it's a cure, shouldn't it stop cancer before it happens? If so, explain to me why Tommy Chong contracted prostate cancer? Either way, hes fighting it off with cannabis and has been long before he got it. Just some food for thought. Im off to partake my morning bowl.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 15, 2012)

Putting a bud in a bong and smoking it ain't going to cure or prevent cancer. High cbd extractions are a different story. From what Iv read in a lot of cases where high cbd extracts were success the cancer would return if someone ceased taking the oil

So unless tommy chong was taking his hash pills before he had cancer then possibly yes lol


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 15, 2012)

Please explain how getting cannabinoids into your blood stream has different effects on cancer cells whether its ingested orally or smoked.


----------



## mrbungle79 (Oct 16, 2012)

it's not the thc that is supposed to cure cancer. which is why it's not smoked for that reason. cannabis has to go through a proccess to extract the cannabinoids. hence rso or rick simpson oil. i have no opinion either way on the subject since i have no first hand knowledge of anyone using it although just had a family friend pass from cancer and was only in his early 40's.definitely wish rso was availiable to him. couldn't have been any worse than chemowas to him. one of the many reasons i have decided to grow and become a patient and take on another patient who has ms.


----------



## 420circuit (Oct 21, 2012)

mrbungle79 said:


> it's not the thc that is supposed to cure cancer. which is why it's not smoked for that reason. cannabis has to go through a proccess to extract the cannabinoids. hence rso or rick simpson oil. i have no opinion either way on the subject since i have no first hand knowledge of anyone using it although just had a family friend pass from cancer and was only in his early 40's.definitely wish rso was availiable to him. couldn't have been any worse than chemowas to him. one of the many reasons i have decided to grow and become a patient and take on another patient who has ms.


This run from the cure, Phoenix Tears, RSO stuff sure looks good on paper, and I wish it to be true. It is tempting to try the system of producing the concentrate and then administering the dosage to see if it cures anything, but I am concerned about being able to function at work and being able to drive. I don't like to be a buzz-kill or an asshole, but the medical application of mmj is pretty limited and there really isn't enough science behind this to support it as being curative. It just helps some folks with some of the symptoms. Hell yes it should be legal and the medical community should be looking into it to see if there is anything to the Rick Simpson story that can be applied to other patients. Seems like a yes vote on 64 is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Amateur.Grower (Oct 22, 2012)

The most realistic story and accurate from the information I have seen, is Scott "Moonshine" from Rare Dankness. He has said in his interview with Jorge Cervantes and on some forums talking about it, that smoking marijuana saved his life. Not by curing his cancer, but by containing the tumor and therefore removing it was simplified. It does help fight cancer, so in doing so I'd be surprised if there wasn't a cure to be found within the cannabis world. But I'm not a doctor and we've only scratched the surface of medical testing.


----------



## tom hemp oil (Nov 4, 2012)

I have been taking cannabis extracts for 7 months to fight cancer.....First 132 grams of RSO hemp oil and now I am taking 60 grams of BHO extract.....I had several 1 cm tumors in my left lung 8 months ago and when I had my last CT scan a couple of months ago ALL the tumors shrunk....The Dr said then it was not cancer - they are densitys....whatever....bottom line my only lung left(right lung was removed in 200 is cancer free! Was it hemp oil? Luck? Not cancer? I do have 2 spots on my chest wall that spread 11 mm but the bastard is slow growing and I know this is working.....I feel great doing the oil no matter how his plays out......


----------



## Huel Perkins (Nov 4, 2012)

Thats awesome Tom, i hope your health continues to improve!


----------



## thegreymonge (Feb 4, 2013)

tom hemp oil said:


> I have been taking cannabis extracts for 7 months to fight cancer.....First 132 grams of RSO hemp oil and now I am taking 60 grams of BHO extract.....I had several 1 cm tumors in my left lung 8 months ago and when I had my last CT scan a couple of months ago ALL the tumors shrunk....The Dr said then it was not cancer - they are densitys....whatever....bottom line my only lung left(right lung was removed in 200 is cancer free! Was it hemp oil? Luck? Not cancer? I do have 2 spots on my chest wall that spread 11 mm but the bastard is slow growing and I know this is working.....I feel great doing the oil no matter how his plays out......


Thats Great Tom glad to hear, hoping for similar results


----------

